# pics of hybrids for article I'm writing.



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm looking for some pics I can include with an article I'm writing about hybrids. I once found a site that had a lot of pics of some really wierd crosses like Dimidiochromis and yellow labs, calvus and julies etc. It's just a little article for the local fishclub but any help finding some unique hybrid pics would be appreciated. I'll try to post a link to our clubs website when the article is published.

P.S. I don't want to start a debate about hybrids. The intent of my article is to respectfully show both sides of the debate and allow the reader to make an informed decision.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

bossfish said:


> P.S. I don't want to start a debate about hybrids. The intent of my article is to respectfully show both sides of the debate and allow the reader to make an informed decision.


 :thumb:

Some assistance if I may... 
http://hcgs.unh.edu/staff/kocher/pdfs/S ... n2003a.pdf

I found this tudy particularily fascinating as it relates to hybrids


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Number6

Honestly most of the paper was very technical and over my head. If I understood correctly the teeth of the hybrid fry were an itermediate version of both species neither favoring one or the other. I find that interesting because it is widely accepted that hybrid fry can look exactly like one parent and be impossible to tell apart from a genetically pure fish. If the teeth show traits from both species wouldn't it make sense that the rest of the fish would as well?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bossfish said:


> I find that interesting because it is widely accepted that hybrid fry can look exactly like one parent and be impossible to tell apart from a genetically pure fish. If the teeth show traits from both species wouldn't it make sense that the rest of the fish would as well?


The key in your wording is that hybrid fry *"can"* look exactly like one parent. They could look like the other parent, or a mix of the two. Like Bits and Bites, you don't know what you are going to get.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the scariest are the ones that start out looking like parent A and then switch to parent B!!! yikes!


----------



## ~laura~ (Jan 28, 2006)

hi bossfish,
feel free to use these (not the best pics...)

Mom was Pseudotropheus socolofi, Dad was Labidochromis caeruleus.
This guy was the most beautiful of the brood, most were a pale, dull yellow.
good luck w. the article, (lmk if you use these?)
laura


----------



## ~laura~ (Jan 28, 2006)

by the way, none ever left my tank... :thumb:


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

very cool


----------



## ~laura~ (Jan 28, 2006)

this is the Mom:


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of an OB peacock I use to have. I traded it because it wasn't aggressive enough to be in all-male haps/peacock tank. Usually, folks complain that OB peacocks are too aggressive. This guy was a wimp.










This is a picture of a "Firefish":


----------



## Watari (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is one of my Metriaclima lombardoi / Yellow Lab hybrids.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

*aquaticfreakshow* has a "Species Hybrids" section... maybe some help there as well.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the great pics and links. I'm getting pretty close to having enough but I'd love to see more. I've been learning a lot more than I expected and hopefully will be able to pass along some of the interesting facts I've learned.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Here are mine. 

This one is M. auratus (Daddy) and P. flavus. The flavus had never spawned with anything other than male flavus before, so this was quite the surprise. I kept a couple out of curiosity, but all of the fry looked like this.









S. fryeri crossed with A. caliptera









This was from parents that I had purchased several years ago as pure greshakei, but was told the fry were not pure. I don't know what it's mix is, but I thought it was a pretty fish and still have him. 









All hybrids remain with me. :thumb:


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is my Ice Blue...umm...Lombardoi..thing.










He is long gone now.


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

Thats a great topic good luck with the paper!! Here is my favorite hybrid "blueberry".
Don't know exactly what his mix is but I knw he is a great mix! We have over 150 of his fry so far so it will be interesting to see what they turn out like. So far only a few have colored a couple tangerine males and one that has yellow and orange.


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

Here is the first one to color up. His dad is the one up above "blueberry" his mom is a light pink female.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a quick update. The article is finished and I'm just waiting for one more persons permission to use a photograph, Once that's done I'll post a link to the article right here. thanks to everyone who posted


----------



## canardman (Nov 30, 2007)

Please keep the thread open. Pretty cool idea. Dig the article! :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

What a good read.

I have my opinions like everyone else but this takes both sides into account.

Well done bossfish :thumb:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great article! I love the S. fryeri x A. caliptera hybrid (yeah I know boo hiss) but its a pretty fish.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Great article! I love the S. fryeri x A. caliptera hybrid (yeah I know boo hiss) but its a pretty fish.


You should be ny bf's shovelnose x sa redtail catfish. Wht a beaut!!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

bigcatsrus said:


> exasperatus2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Great article! I love the S. fryeri x A. caliptera hybrid (yeah I know boo hiss) but its a pretty fish.
> ...


Do you have any pics?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Your definition of Hybrid is wrong. Your definition of aquarium strain may actually include hybrids. I stopped reading at this point.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I disagree with the following: 


bossfish said:


> A true hybrid is the resulting offspring of a mating of two different species, even if they are closely related. The result of a mating between two different variants of the same species, no matter how different, would not be considered a true hybrid.


Species is an artificial man made distinction, and should not enter into the definition of hybrid, lest hybrid also be viewed as an artificial label.

A true hybrid is the uncommon or new blending of previously distinct groups of genetic material. Two variants being crossed is absolutely a true hybrid in every conceivable way. 
What was the basis of your decision to redefine hybrid as only crossings of species level differences or greater?

Dangerous suggestion if you ask me...


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

the hybred S. fryeri crossed with A. caliptera pic that was posted is actually a gorgous fish....shame shame, couldn't help it though!


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

A little disclaimer before this gets any more heated. I am not an expert in this area and was interested in learning and sharing what I have learned with others as unbiased information on the subject is not commonly available to the novice fishkeeper. I have great respect for the moderators of this forum, they are a great source of knowledge that have enhanced my enjoyment of the hobby since becoming a member. My main intent for posting the article was to thank the people who allowed me to use their pictures for my article. Being scrutinized by experts was not what I had in mind but it has revealed a huge flaw in my article. Honestly I didn't look up the definition and instead used my own understanding of what a hybrid was and was not from ny experiences with breeding livestock growing up on a farm. I would say that crossing a quarter horse with a mustang would not result in a hybrid but crossing a quarterhorse with a donkey would. After looking it up I have realized that my understanding was very wrong. I looked up the definition and this is what it said.

the offspring of two animals or plants of different breeds, varieties, species, or genera, esp. as produced through human manipulation for specific genetic characteristics.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

That being said I would like to ask the moderators to delete the article until I can fix it. While it was dead wrong my definition of what a true hybrid is was not intended to be the main point of the article and will not be difficult to fix. I still have time to stop the article from being included in our june newsletter and I will do so asap. There is enough bad information floating around without me adding to the confusion.

Number6 and Dave,
Would you be willing to proofread the article and give me feedback before it is reposted on this thread or published in my club's newsletter?

thanks to all who enjoyed it and sorry for the bad information


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Article deleted. Feel free to send me your article by email or PM and I would be happy to take a look at it.

I have to say your response is not what I was expecting, but I am very impressed with the path you are taking.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

The article is fixed and has been submitted for proofreading. I've learned somthing but also have more questions than when I thought I had an understanding. This is going to blow the lid off my local fishclub's breeders award program! If we get technical we could reject over half of the species that have been accepted


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

You did the right thing, bossfish. Looking forward to the revised article. :thumb:


----------

